# One Of My Favourites.



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is one of my favourite military watches. The Movado doesn't look anything special, but the 5th of a second markings on the chapter ring hint that the case hides a good quality movement. Do any other members have one of these rare watches?


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I thought Movado make only design crap.Great vintage,bro!


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Mitadoc. Glad you like it.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a virtually identical one in 9k pink gold, just doing some work on it before it goes to the "pay dentist bill fund"

:yes:


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> I have a virtually identical one in 9k pink gold, just doing some work on it before it goes to the "pay dentist bill fund"
> 
> :yes:


Any chance of some photos before it goes?


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

It's a nice looking watch. How old is it?


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

The back is stamped as below if I remember correctly;

AM

6B/159

****/42

Therefore it was issue number **** of 1942.


----------

